# Ft Pickens pier



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

In town on work. Went out on the pier this afternoon. Sheephead bite was on and off. Live shrimp on a carolina was working for me. Was disturbed by all the trash anglers left laying on the dock and tables. Come on guys! Take your trash to the dumpster in the parking lot. Spent an hour bagging all the s#@t and made two trips to the dumpster.


----------



## sdd84 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well done sir...helping some of us keep the faith...i woulda done the same


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you ! Seems like most people don't give a crap these days . We all need to try and leave it cleaner than we found it.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Waaaay cool move!
Good to know anglers are still out there preserving our fisheries and environment.
Major koodos 
Thanks!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Jlars said:


> In town on work. Went out on the pier this afternoon. Sheephead bite was on and off. Live shrimp on a carolina was working for me. Was disturbed by all the trash anglers left laying on the dock and tables. Come on guys! Take your trash to the dumpster in the parking lot. Spent an hour bagging all the s#@t and made two trips to the dumpster.


yeah most if not all that trash is not from guys on this forum but out-of-towners, people who really dont fish too often, or campers.


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, I agree most fishermen have the common sense to pickup. Most probably avoid fishing here.


----------



## Phil Cy (Feb 12, 2015)

Careful when using the words "out-of-towners". I have been here since January and come from 500 miles north of Toronto Canada. I have fished Ft Pickens, as well as a lot of other places, since being here. Everytime I go fishing I bring home a bag of garbage from the beaches and deposit it in the dumpster at my condo. You have a beautiful area here and I am doing my share to leave it cleaner than when I found it. Question: why are there NO garbage bins at the pull-offs inside the parks?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Phil Cy said:


> Careful when using the words "out-of-towners". I have been here since January and come from 500 miles north of Toronto Canada. I have fished Ft Pickens, as well as a lot of other places, since being here. Everytime I go fishing I bring home a bag of garbage from the beaches and deposit it in the dumpster at my condo. You have a beautiful area here and I am doing my share to leave it cleaner than when I found it. Question: why are there NO garbage bins at the pull-offs inside the parks?


He didn't mean Canadians. You are 'out of country'ers'.


----------



## glamgrlhooked (Apr 2, 2015)

Was there the same day and was so disappointed with all the trash , actually checked the truck for some trash bags to pick it up but had none. Went back the next day but it was gone... Thank you for caring because I wanted to do the same. ..


----------



## glamgrlhooked (Apr 2, 2015)

Slammed the sheepies and out fished the husband - man ... 14 to 8 ... Pickens rocked that day...


----------

